# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  New York tưng bừng vũ hội đường phố

## hantt.163

*Hàng nghìn người dân Mỹ đã có mặt tại New York để tham gia vũ hội đường phố đầy màu sắc vừa qua (18/5).*  Vào ngày 18/5 (giờ địa phương), hàng  nghìn người dân Mỹ với hơn 200 đội vũ công đã có mặt để tham dự vũ hội  đường phố đầy màu sắc tại New York. Mỗi nhóm vũ công đem lại những hình  ảnh, phong cách trình diễn cá tính khác nhau của mỗi vùng miền. Đây là  lần thứ 7 vũ hội này được diễn ra tại New York. 


Cùng ngắm nhìn một số hình ảnh trong buổi vũ hội vừa mới diễn ra:





_Miss New York cũng có mặt trong lễ hội màu sắc này._


_Mỗi vũ đoàn đem đến 1 phong cách trình diễn khác nhau._




_Lễ hội thu hút sự tham gia của tất cả mọi lứa tuổi._




















_Những vũ công đa sắc màu góp phần độc đáo cho lễ hội._(kenh14)

----------


## littlelove

náo nhiệt quá đi

----------


## thuydn

lễ hội của ngta tưng bừng dư lày chứ

----------


## dung89

Miss New York có khuôn mặt phúc hậu qué hehe

----------

